# Red Spots on Skin



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I dunno. Maybe some sort of infection? I'd schedule an appointment with the vet. Some of these skin problems spread pretty fast.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ouch looks kind of raw... call the vet.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks very red and almost wet. Doesn't look like a hot spot to me. I agree with the others that the handsome Champ should schedule a vet visit.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Could be a staph infection..... very common and easily treated with antibiotics. If you can't get to the vet til Monday, I'd keep it clean with some hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I think Champ has had something like this as a puppy. I was only 10 at the time so I don't remember it well...but I remember he had some sort of skin problem in the same area and we had to spray it. He did go swimming. Maybe it's from the chlorine?

I'll keep my eye on it and will take him to the vet in a few days. It doesn't seem to be bothering him at least.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It could be a staph infection, it could be contact dermatitis. Either ones needs antibiotics.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

See my thread about thyroid testing - looks like a staph infection.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I took a look at it again today and there are only one or two spots left.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to hear it is clearing up. I wonder what the heck it was.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's something I would put Gold Bond powder on. And then keep an eye on it to see if it improved or got worse. If it got worse, I'd go to the vet.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Glad to hear it is clearing up. I wonder what the heck it was.


Only guess I have is from taking a swim in the pool because of the chlorine, or some sort of allergic reaction?


----------

